# UCLC2 non functional



## adobian (Oct 24, 2011)

Earlier, I found on the internet an easy way to update the AT&T S2 to ICS. But once it's all done, plugging in the SIM card, it couldn't see any network .

Model: SGH-I777
Android version: 4.0.3
Baseband version: i777UCLC2
Kernel Version: 3.0.15-i777uclc2-cl170259
Build number IML74K.117

Where should I go from here to root this phone and to update to the latest functional version?
Could someone help me out here?

Thanks.


----------



## adobian (Oct 24, 2011)

I went to this page and follow the instruction to install Clockwork recovery:

http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_S_II_(AT%26T):_Full_Update_Guide

But now I can't boot up the phone anymore

What I get is just the initial prompt: 
Samsung
Galaxy SII
GT-i9100

?????

Somewhere, I have turned my into an internation version? And it is just stuck there.


----------



## adobian (Oct 24, 2011)

Darned it, I bricked the phone.

I reflashed again with the international version's image of clockwork recovery and I can't get back to download mode anymore. Oh My goodness


----------



## adobian (Oct 24, 2011)

ok, I got back to download mode, reflashed it with ATT clockwork recovery. Still no go.


----------

